# Cannot delete 4 non existing removable disk icons in "My Computer" folder????????



## mouln (Mar 28, 2008)

*Cannot delete 4 non existing removable disk icons in "My Computer" folder????????*

The "My Computer" Folder on my PC is showing icons for 4 non existing removable disk drives.
How can I get rid of these. There is no "delete" option when I right click the respective icons.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Cannot delete 4 non existing removable disk icons in "My Computer" folder??????*

Hello mouln :smile:

The only way I know of to get rid of them is to reboot

They should be gone when XP boots up again since they no longer exist


----------



## kidalia (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Cannot delete 4 non existing removable disk icons in "My Computer" folder??????*

if the "safely remove hardware" icon is in your taskbar system tray icons, try double clicking it and see what is "connected"
click stop on each one that you no longer want connected, and that should solve the problem without a reboot.
If it doesn't work... reboot


----------



## VolcomSton3 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Cannot delete 4 non existing removable disk icons in "My Computer" folder??????*

They might be virtual drives. AKA not real. Do you have any CD/DVD mounting software on your computer?


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Cannot delete 4 non existing removable disk icons in "My Computer" folder??????*

try moving them to another folder. open the recycle bin and drag it on to there. hold alt and press the del button or use this program below.


----------



## Peru (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Cannot delete 4 non existing removable disk icons in "My Computer" folder??????*



mouln said:


> The "My Computer" Folder on my PC is showing icons for 4 non existing removable disk drives.
> How can I get rid of these. There is no "delete" option when I right click the respective icons.
> Thanks for your help!


Do you have a card reader?

These may be the slots for the card reader- you don't want to remove those, do you?


----------



## slidergirl (Mar 18, 2010)

*how do i remove multiple unwanted removable drives,extra drives, xp,get rid of....*

I figured this one out by mistake, 

try this....
Right click on the unwanted drives then go to properties, hardware tab, click on the device and then click properties. Another window pops up then go to policies and click on safely remove hardware under optimize for performance (in blue) I am almost positive this is how I did it. Check it out, it 
removed all of my unwanted virutal drives! (I have old xp mce with sp3) Please someone correct me if I am wrong but since they are gone I cant go back to check now cause they are not there anymore!. After this worked on the old computer I went to my new laptop which has several unwanted drives and I found out that it does not work the same for Vista. (there is no choice to safely remove hardware in blue) 

Hope this helps folks with xp! 

Now, someone please tell me how to remove unwanted drives in Vista.


----------



## AggGrow (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: how do i remove multiple unwanted removable drives,extra drives, xp,get rid of...*



slidergirl said:


> I figured this one out by mistake,
> 
> Now, someone please tell me how to remove unwanted drives in Vista.


That's easy (Assuming Vista and Win7 work the same). Open your Device Manager and then open the Disk Drives folder. You should see the four icons for each of the card reader ports. Disable any or all of them by right-clicking to invoke the context menu. 

I chose to disable all but one - the SD reader - which I can and will use. The others are a waste of time.

The option to Hide empty drives in the Folder Options - view menu didn't work.

Please post a reply if this works for you so that others won't search endlessly only to find stupid answers. :wink:

Good luck!


----------



## slidergirl (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Cannot delete 4 non existing removable disk icons in "My Computer" folder??????*

This message goes out to AggGrow. I guess you can never assume anything. When I open Device Manager and then open the Disk Drives folder it only shows one drive. But when I open My Comupter it shows my DVD RW Drive and four DVD Drives. So, no unfortunately your solution does not work for Vista but thanks anyways.


----------



## desiarnaiz (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Cannot delete 4 non existing removable disk icons in "My Computer" folder??????*

KIDALIA'A suggestion is almost right on. If the ICON is there right click. If the non-existing drives appear, just double click and they will be gone without doing anything further!


----------

